# assasin beetles legal or not to keep???



## Mvskokee (Nov 2, 2007)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://youtube.com/watch?v=CMqFY21740Q">http://youtube.com/watch?v=CMqFY21740Q</a><!-- m --> i was wondering i am thinking about trying to find some


----------



## Mike (Nov 2, 2007)

I've never heard of them being illegal. I know they sell them at every now and then at the expos here. I've kept a few, really enjoyable bugs. Sorry i couldn't be more help.


----------

